# Bürstenfilter



## Michael H (1. Feb. 2018)

Hallo ihr´s

Würde gerne von den Bürstenfilter Besitzer wissen wie ihr eure Bürsten angeordnet hab oder andersrum wie die besste Anordnung wäre ..?
Über Sinn und Unsinn von Bürstenfilter ( Dreck lange im System , Reinigungs aufwand , zu viel Wasser beim Säuber´n usw ) muß nun nicht in dem Thread behandelt werden . Wer keinen will muß sich ja auch keinen zulegen .

 - Sollen die Bürsten im Filter besser oben rausschauen oder besser unter der Wasseroberfläche erst anfangen .
- unten würde ich mal behaupten das da auch Luft zum Boden sein sollte .
- besser jede Reihe press bis an die Wände oder eine Art Serpentinen bauen , das jeweils mal Recht und Links eine Bürste fehlt .
- besser 10 cm oder 15 cm Durchmesser der Bürsten ( Bürsten Herstellen ist jetzt mal egal ) 
- Bürstenkammer Zu und Ablauf besser beide oben , oder oben rein und unten raus oder umgekehrt.


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Michel!
Die Bürstenbreite ist so ziemlich egal. Wichtig ist damit sie nicht in einander greifen.
Die Bürsten im Zick Zack Muster anordnen, also eine Bürste - keine Bürste, die wollen umspült werden.
Die Bürste gehört natürlich unter dem Wasser 2-5cm.
die Bürste sollte nicht auf den Boden aufliegen und mit Kabelbinder justiert werden.
Wasser oben rein von 0 bis - 10cm, (0 mit Sauerstoff, tiefer ohne Sauerstoff) .... eine breite Einleitung währe von Nutzen, da die Bürsten sanft/ langsam bewässert / umflutet werden sollten.
Ich würde nie  mit einem geraden Rohr (auch nicht in anderen Filtern) direkt von oben oder ganz unten absaugen, nur im Zusammenhang mit Bogen aus dem ersten drittel von oben gesehen oder von unten auch mit Bogen im zweiten drittel.
Da die Bürsten statisch sind würde solch einen Filter immer als letzten Filter einsetzen.

Was willst Du machen? Deine neue IBC damit bestücken?
Falls ja könnte man zwei Bürsten zusammen knöpern, die obere richtig rum und die untere falsch herum. Dann sollte nicht  so ein großer leerer Zwischenraum an den beiden Bürsten entstehen und die meißt hellen Ösen zum einhängen sind ein guter Dreck -Anzeiger.


----------



## Michael H (1. Feb. 2018)

Hallo
Ja, die Bürsten sollen in den neuen IBC in meiner Filterkette . Vor das __ Hel-x und hinter den Trommler und die Matten .
Dachte eher an 90 cm lange Bürsten dann muß ich keine zusammen knöpeln ( hab schon nen super Angebot vorliegen dafür ).
Ein und Aus-lauf kann ich noch beliebig ändern mit KG Roht Bögen .
Zick Zack Muster hab ich noch nie gehört oder gesehn , haste das bei dir so ..?
Und wenn so ein Zick Zack Muster , wie weit dann die Reihen an sich auseinander ...?


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2018)

Okay wusste nicht damit es auch die Länge von 90cm gibt.
Wenn die Eimer die Bürsten sind ist die Anordnung so;  Zick Zack oder schlängel Muster ist irgendwie gleich.

Hinter dem __ Hel-x erscheint mir besser.
Wenn das Hel-x belüftet wird und die Sauerstoff Zufuhr genau vor der Absaugung liegt, denn die Sauerstoff Zufuhr währt permanent den Dreck ab zur nächsten Filter-Kammer.


----------



## Mathias2508 (2. Feb. 2018)

Moin alle zusammen,
so geht es auch.   
  sind etwa 53 Bürsten mit einer Länge von 90 und 40 cm.


----------



## Geisy (2. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Matthias

Bei aktuellen Bürstenfilter ist viel mehr Platz zwischen den Bürsten damit du sie nicht raus nehmen mußt zum reinigen.
Ich denke da ist dann jede zweite Reihe raus.
Von der Höhe ist es so das das Wasser auch drüber und drunter durch kann, also eingie Zentimeter Platz bis zum Boden und oben unter Wasser.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Mathias2508 (2. Feb. 2018)

Moin Norbert, 
Zum Anfang hatte ich das so,das Bürsten weiter auseinander waren. Da ging der Grobschmutz zu ziemlich ungehindert durch. Seit ich die Kammer voll habe mit den Bürsten, ist Ruhe.
Das sie nicht optimal drinhängen ist mir bewusst. Nur es war erstmal der einfachste Weg. Und die Stangen lagen noch im Garten rum.


----------



## Michael H (2. Feb. 2018)

Hallo

Also ist die Anordnung mal wieder eine Glaubensfrage oder besser gesagt , es geht nach Erfahrungswerte.
@Mathias2508 , wie oft reinigst du due Kammer und wieviel Wasser schickst du da durch  ...?
Hab heute noch mal nachgemessen , oder eher gesagt von den Bilder ( da der IBC im moment ohne Wasser ist ) hergeleitet das ich knapp über 90 cm Wasserstand im IBC hab . Heißt mit 90 cm Bürsten würde es eng werden , so das wahrscheinlich 70 cm Bürsten her müßen .


----------



## meinereiner (3. Feb. 2018)

Also so ist es bei mir:

  

Zufluss ist bei mir unten. Unterhalb der Bürsten. Laut Hersteller sollen die Bürsten dann überlappen.
Schau mal hier: https://www.blackknight.co.uk/layouts/

Grundsätzlich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten des Wasserdurchflusses: Horizontal oder vertikal. Danach richtet sich auch die Anordnung der Bürsten. und wie tief die hängen bzw. ob oben oder unten noch 'Luft' (besser 'Wasser' ) ist. Bei vertikalem Durchfluss natürlich von unten nach oben, damit der Dreck sich unten absetzen kann.
https://www.blackknight.co.uk/layouts/
Durchfluss bei mir weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht momentan so ca. 5000 Liter pro Stunde. Standzeiten sind bei mir so vier bis sechs Wochen. Je nachdem wie ich Zeit habe.
Wobei das dann nicht so ist, dass ich ihn reinige, weil die Bürsten dicht sind, sondern vor allem weil sich unten sehr viel Mulm angesammelt hat.
Der Bürstenfilter kommt bei mir gleich nach dem Vortex

Servus
Robert


----------



## Mathias2508 (3. Feb. 2018)

Moin Micha,
die Reinigungsintervalle liegen bei 8-10 Wochen. Der Durchfluss bei mir beträgt im Sommer etwa 22000 Liter die Stunde.
Jetzt im Winter so etwa 5-6000 Liter die Stunde. 
Bei mir überlappen die Bürsten auch nicht, sondern stehen nebeneinander oder hintereinander, kann man sehen wie man 
möchte. Angeströmt werden sie mittig,was auch nicht optimal ist, und der Auslauf ist oben.


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2018)

Auf jedenfall kann ich bestätigen das Mathias seine Bürsten richtig fleißig sind und das Wasser letztes Jahr richtig gut aussah


----------



## Lion (3. Feb. 2018)

hallo Michael,
wäre es nicht optimaler, nicht Lichtdurchlässige Container (Behälter) zu nutzen?


----------



## Lion (3. Feb. 2018)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Der Durchfluss bei mir beträgt im Sommer etwa 22000 Liter die Stunde.
> .



hallo Mathias,
darf ich fragen:
wieviele Fische hast Du im Teich?
sind die 22000 Liter/Std. die gesamte Pumpenleistung für den 105000 ltr. Teich?
oder hast Du noch zusätzliche Pumpenleistung ?
Vielen Dank.
Léon


----------



## Mathias2508 (3. Feb. 2018)

Moin Léon,
Im Teich sind 11 Koi zwischen 40 und ü-50 cm.
Und ja die 22000 Liter/Std. sind die Gesamtleistung einer Rohrpumpe. Ich habe noch eine 16000er 
Rohrpumpe die ebenfalls verbaut ist,die läuft aber nur wenn die größere gereinigt wird. 
Oder jetzt im Winter gedrosselt.


----------



## Michael H (3. Feb. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Michael,
> wäre es nicht optimaler, nicht Lichtdurchlässige Container (Behälter) zu nutzen?


Hallo
Oben drauf kommt noch meine Spezial Abdeckung aus einem alten Rolladen Panzer . Der ist schon zu 99 % Licht undurchlässig . Am IBC selbst wird nicht gemacht .


----------



## Michael H (20. Feb. 2018)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Bei mir überlappen die Bürsten auch nicht, sondern stehen nebeneinander oder hintereinander, kann man sehen wie man
> möchte. Angeströmt werden sie mittig,was auch nicht optimal ist, und der Auslauf ist oben.


Morsche
Heißt dann unten rein  oben raus .... und das alles mittig ...?


----------



## Mathias2508 (20. Feb. 2018)

Moin, optimal wäre wohl unten rein und oben raus.


----------



## Michael H (20. Feb. 2018)

Hallo
Bin als am überlegen wie ich mit den Rohren ( 110 KG ) verfahre , das ich einen Einlauf hinbekomme über die ganze Breite des IBC‘s ohne zu viel Platz zu verschenken .


----------



## samorai (20. Feb. 2018)

Und etwas eingefallen oder noch nicht das richtige im Netz gefunden?


----------



## Michael H (20. Feb. 2018)

Hallo
Hab heute mal ein wenig rumprobiert mit 45 und 30 Grad Bögen in 110 er KG , das Gefällt mir aber noch nicht . Vorallem wäre dann bald 1/3 des IBC‘s nur mit Rohren besetzt .
Werd mir demnächst mal ein paar T-Stücker zulegen , das sollte alles um einiges Verkürzen .

Das nächste Problem wird sein ob ich mir da nicht wieder eine Bremse in den Filter baue mit der ganzen Verrohrung .

Die Endlösung ist da auf alle Fälle noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Mathias2508 (21. Feb. 2018)

Moin,ich habe keine Bögen oder Rohre an den Einläufen verbaut. Einfach reinlaufen lassen und gut. Nur am Auslauf habe ich 45iger Bögen verbaut.


----------



## Geisy (21. Feb. 2018)

Moin

Vielleicht mal ein ganz anderer Ansatz der mir gerade so eingefallen ist und vielleicht auch noch nicht zu Ende gedacht ist.
Der Bürstenfilter sollte auf jeden Fall in Schwerkraft laufen.
Es sollten große Verbindungen sein zwischen den IBC's und auch vom Teich bis dahin und zurück.
Warum nicht einen Filterteich mit Folie gemacht, die IBC'S rein gestellt und zwischen den IBC mit großen Rohren verbunden die dann nur rein gesteckt und nicht dicht sein müssen. Den Zwischenraum von Folie und IBC mit Sand auffüllen.
Zu- und Abläufe zum Teich kann man dann auch mit Foliengräben machen die man an die vorhandene Teichfolie anschweißt.
So hat man wenig bremse und braucht keine teueren Rohrabdichtungen/Flansche.

In den Sand um die IBC kann man ein paar Wasserpflanzen machen und dann verschwinden die IBC im grünen.
Nur die Abflüsse müssen durch die Folie nach außen geführt werden in ein kleine Standrohrkammer mit Anschluß an den Schmutzwasserkanal.
Den ersten IBC würde ich nur oben ein und auslaufen lassen, da sich hier der meiste Dreck sammelt und du so beim ablaufen lassen auch nur die erste Kammer ganz leer laufen lassen kannst.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## samorai (21. Feb. 2018)

Gar nicht schlecht, Norbert.
Die Teilung könnte auch im IBC sein wie ein einfaches Überlauf-Becken.


----------



## Michael H (21. Feb. 2018)

Morsche
Da ist man nichts Ahnend auf ner Baustelle und schon ist man als Teich‘ler im Paradies.


----------



## Michael H (21. Feb. 2018)

Hallo
Schon alleine bei 2 x 45 Grad Bögen sind 20 cm weg im IBC . Denke aber da drunter komme ich auch nicht mit den T-Stück‘ern . 
Soll halt so Optimal Angeströmt werden wie es geht .


----------



## samorai (21. Feb. 2018)

Also es geht schon noch platzsparender.
Mit einer Rohrhälfte gleicher Dimension horizontal vor dem Einlauf dabei sparst Du unheimlich Platz ein. Um drei Ausflußwege zu erreichen, zwei sind ja durch die Halbschale links und rechts vorhanden, könnte man entweder die Halbschale verschieben oder man bohrt 2 oder mehrere ca 40 mm Löcher etwas versetzt zum Einlauf.
Gehalten wird es durch Kabelbinder.

Nebenbei; wenn man die Strömung anders haben möchte, probiere ich immer erst mit einem breiterem Brett, in verschiedenen Winkeln davor gehalten, kann ich genau sehen was passiert, dann wird erst  gebaut. Das Brett fungiert  als eine Art Spoiler .


----------



## muh.gp (21. Feb. 2018)

Ich finde die gezeigte Anordnung kritisch, da die Bürsten nur an der Seite durchströmt werden. Mein erster Gedanke wäre eine Platte vor den beiden Einläufen. Diese mit einigen Löchern versehen, so dass das Wasser vor den Bürsten "verteilt" wird. Ähnlich wie die Lochplatten oben auf Rieselfiltern, nur eben vertikal.... 

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich in der visuellen Vorstellung schwach bin, bin eher der Probierer vor Ort und direkt am Objekt.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Feb. 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke wäre eine Platte vor den beiden Einläufen. Diese mit einigen Löchern versehen, so dass das Wasser vor den Bürsten "verteilt" wird.



Das wollte ich gerade schreiben.


----------



## Zacky (22. Feb. 2018)

Besteht dabei nicht das Risiko, dass der eigentliche Sinn & Zweck vernachlässigt wird? Durch die kleineren Löcher wird sich der Schmutz doch kaum wirklich hindurchbewegen, oder reden wir hier von 5-6 + x cm großen Löchern!?


----------



## Michael H (22. Feb. 2018)

Hallo
Angedacht ist jetzt ein T-Stück auf beide Rohre . So kann ich die Verlängern über die ganze Breite .
Dann würde ich die 2 Rohre mit 50 mm Löchern perforieren , bis sich die Flow Bremse in Grenzen hält .
Das ganze geht natürlich auch erst wenn mein Filter wieder zu 100% läuft .


----------



## Teich4You (22. Feb. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Besteht dabei nicht das Risiko, dass der eigentliche Sinn & Zweck vernachlässigt wird? Durch die kleineren Löcher wird sich der Schmutz doch kaum wirklich hindurchbewegen, oder reden wir hier von 5-6 + x cm großen Löchern!?


Hat er nicht sowieso einen Trommelfilter?
Da sollte nicht mehr viel ankommen.
Ich dachte es soll als Bio + zweite Abfangstation dienen.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Feb. 2018)

Große Löcher, Zacky, große...


----------



## Geisy (23. Feb. 2018)

Wenn man es so macht wie ich es sagte, innerhalb einer Folie aufstellen, dann könnte man die IBC's aneinander stellen und ringsrum mit Brunnenschaum abdichten da es nicht  100% dicht sein muß.
So kann man dann die Löcher der Verbindungen von den IBC in größe und Anordnung gestalten wie man will ohne Platzverlust im Filter.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Feb. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wenn man es so macht wie ich es sagte, innerhalb einer Folie aufstellen, dann könnte man die IBC's aneinander stellen und ringsrum mit Brunnenschaum abdichten da es nicht  100% dicht sein muß.
> So kann man dann die Löcher der Verbindungen von den IBC in größe und Anordnung gestalten wie man will ohne Platzverlust im Filter.


Kennst du seinen Garten und seine Anlage?
Halte ich hier für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Geisy (23. Feb. 2018)

Florian

Seine Ursprungsfrage hier war wie ein Bürstenfilter am besten aufgebaut ist.
Es geht also nicht nur um seinen.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Feb. 2018)

Den Bilder und weiteren Fragen und Beiträgen nach zu urteilen geht es ganz eindeutig um seinen eigenen Filter.


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2018)

Hallo

Wenn das Wetter nicht so Bescheiden wäre könnte der Frühling nun kommen bei mir ...


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2018)

Hallo
Da ich ja raus darf in den Garten zum Spielen ( im Gegensatz zu manch anderen hier ) , hab ich heute mal ein wenig mit KG gespielt....
      
So in der Art hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Ob es nun praktikabel ist , wird sich raus stellen wenn der Filter wieder zu 100 % läuft .

P.S.: ich müsste mal in einer Ruhigen Minute das ganze KG Rohr / Bögen / T-Stücker zusammen zählen was ich da so schon alles verbaut hat ....


----------



## samorai (24. Feb. 2018)

Hi Michael!
Mein Paket kam Gestern. 
Eigentlich wollte ich sie Heute einbauen aber der Ostwind war abartig kalt gewesen, das habe ich mir dann nicht angetan.


----------



## muh.gp (24. Feb. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> P.S.: ich müsste mal in einer Ruhigen Minute das ganze KG Rohr / Bögen / T-Stücker zusammen zählen was ich da so schon alles verbaut hat ....



Es gibt Dinge die sollte und muss man(n) nicht unbedingt wissen...


----------



## mkburg (16. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich will im Frühjahr auch mein ersten IBC mit Filterbürsten bestücken. Habe auch 2 110'er Einläufe, die Verteilung will ich auch mit einer Prallplatte mit Löchern machen. Danach ist ein IBC mit Helix.
Könnt Ihr mir Tips geben für die Filterbürstenbeschaffung? Gern auch als PN.
Sollen gute sein, weil ich viel erreichen will in der ersten Kammer.

Michael


----------



## Michael H (16. März 2018)

mkburg schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir Tips geben für die Filterbürstenbeschaffung? Gern auch als PN.
> Sollen gute sein, weil ich viel erreichen will in der ersten Kammer.


Hallo
Was sind den für dich gute Bürsten ..?
EDIT .: und an was machste das fest ..?


----------



## mkburg (16. März 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was sind den für dich gute Bürsten ..?
> EDIT .: und an was machste das fest ..?


Der Rat wollte ich von Euch, es gibt wohl gewellte die sollen besser sein.

Michael


----------



## Michael H (17. März 2018)

Morsche 
Die einen sagen so die anderes so oder so .
Ist wie immer in Sachen Teich und Filter eine Glaubens Sache ( Amen )
Denke kommt viel auf die Anströmung und das packen der Bürsten an .

Denke auch das nicht alles vom großen G kommen muss das vom MK propagiert wird . Kann natürlich, muss aber nicht ...


----------



## samorai (17. März 2018)

Im Modern Koi Blog#1616 wird der Unterschied gezeigt.
#1372 zeigt den Aufbau im IBC.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. März 2018)

Du kennst die MK Blogs auswendig


----------



## samorai (17. März 2018)

Um Gottes willen, .......aber der Winter ist so lang und der Smart TV bringt die Blog direkt an die Couch !


----------



## Alfii147 (17. März 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Du kennst die MK Blogs auswendig



Wer kennt vom Koi Gott, die Videos nicht auswendig?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. März 2018)

Um Gottes Willen über 2000 Videos, viel zu viel Geschwafel 1 Blog reicht mir.


----------



## muh.gp (17. März 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen über 2000 Videos, viel zu viel Geschwafel 1 Blog reicht mir.



Es gilt wie so oft im Leben, filtere das Wichtige heraus... und da gibt es schon ein paar ganz interessante Sachen.


----------



## Michael H (18. März 2018)

Morsche

Nummer 2 im Leben ...

Was das erste mal nicht raus geht , wird in Runde 2 rausgeholt.


----------



## Michael H (20. März 2018)

Hallo

Wenn das echt so wäre mit dem Flow , wird das nichts mit meinem Bürsten IBC .
Will da etwa 20 000 Liter durch schicken ....




_View: https://youtu.be/_zFM0nMNOTE_


----------



## muh.gp (20. März 2018)

Würde mich da eher auf einen Praxistest verlassen. Der kleine Bürstenfilter vom Hersteller mit 1.500 Litern ist mit 25.000 angegeben. In dem Video waren es ja rund 50.000 und bei 20.000 lief er doch sehr ruhig. Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## Alfii147 (20. März 2018)

Micha's Bürsten, kommen aber in einen kleinen IBC.
Der obige Bürstenfilter, hat gute 3 Meter länge .. 

Der Bürstenfilter, hat ja kein Problem mit den Flow von 40-50 Kubik.. 
Nur ist er halt dann nicht mehr effizient.


----------



## muh.gp (20. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Der obige Bürstenfilter, hat gute 3 Meter länge ..



Das ist mir schon klar... aber der zweitkleinste vom Hersteller ist "nur" 1,6 Meter lang. Meine vier Bürstenreihen sind insgesamt auf 1 Meter verteilt, einen Meter breit und 50 cm tief und laufen mit rund 20.000 Litern Durchlass. Es bleibt sehr sehr viel hängen, aber nicht alles. Aber für die allerfeinste Filterung ist der Bürstenfilter auch sicher generell nicht konzipiert...


----------



## Alfii147 (20. März 2018)

Ich verstehe das ganze mit dem Bürstengedöns eh nicht ..


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. März 2018)

Ist halt old school.
Ob es Sinn macht liegt am Teich.


----------



## Michael H (23. März 2018)

Hallo
Heute bei schönem Wetter mal wieder einwenig an der Optimierung des Filter‘s gearbeitet .
Nun sind endlich die Abläufe der einzelnen IBCˋs mal verrohrt , so das das ganze Schmutzwasser auf den Rasen laufen kann . Jetzt mach ich mir noch ein paar gedanke wie ich am besten die Bürsten am IBC befestige .
Denn so wie es aussieht kann es dann in 2 Wochen wieder losgehn mit Filter´n . Wird ja auch wieder Zeit , das ich wieder richtig Fütter´n kann .


----------



## samorai (25. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Michael!
Wie läuft es denn somit deinem neuen Bürsten-Filter?


----------



## Michael H (25. Apr. 2018)

Hallo
Im moment kann man noch nicht von Realen / Normalen Bedingungen ausgehn . Deshalb reinige ich Wöchentlich den Bürsten IBC . Zu 95 % ist der Schmutz vom Winter aus dem Teich entfernt. Beim reinigen lass ich den IBC ab und spritze mit einer kleinen 2500 Liter Pumpe die Bürsten sauber . Man merkt aber jetzt schon das nicht mehr soviel Schmutz beim __ Hel-x ankommt . Hatte auch erst mit Problemen zu kämpfen , zwecks der Anströmung der Bürsten . Durch einiges an ausprobieren und drehen der Einläufe hab ich das in den Griff bekommen . Nun Fließt das Wasser einigermaßen gleichmäßig durch die Bürsten und ich hab keine große Aufstauumg zu den anderen IBC’s .
Was ich noch bemerkt hab das sich um die Bürsten einiges an Fadenalgen bilden . Solange sie aber dort sind , sind sie mir egal . 
 UVC ist jetzt schon knapp 2 Wochen wieder aus da das Wasser schon meinen Ansprüchen genügt . Sprich ich will jedes Körnchen am Bochen sehn was da so rumliegt . 

Wenn sich alles eingependelt hat , strebe ich mal eine Standzeit von 3-4 Wochen an . Sollte machbar sein .

Werd morgen mal ein paar Bilder , vielleicht auch ein Video machen .


----------



## samorai (25. Apr. 2018)

Ich hatte auch Schwierigkeiten mit der Anströmung der Bürsten.
Zuerst wurde direkt angeströmt, was aber keinen Nutzen ergab,jetzt strömt das Wasser links und rechts ein und siehe da es funktioniert.
Ich mach jetzt  nur noch mit Teich-Wasser sauber, lasse den Filter halb ab und spritze mit einer integrierten Tauchpumpe die Bürsten ab.
Fremd-Wasser(Stadt oder Brunnen-Wasser) scheint mir nicht geeignet für die Spülung der Bürsten.
Ab den letzten 10cm Wasser im Filter schalte ich die Teichpumpe mit zu. Sie spült den letzten Dreck zur Tauchpumpe.

Dazu muss ich echt gestehen: Neuer Filter, neues Lernen und Verstehen.


----------



## Michael H (26. Apr. 2018)

Morsche 
Nehme auch Teichwasser zum Säubern der Bürsten ..
Hier mal Aktuelle Bilder ...


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2018)

Ganz so dicht habe ich sie nicht gehängt.


----------



## Michael H (11. Mai 2018)

Morsche 
Nach 2 Wochen war heute mal wieder der Bürstenfilter dran mit Saubermachen.
Das ganze dauert etwa eine halbe Stunde . Die meiste Zeit geht drauf den IBC leer laufen zu lassen.
  
Das sind die Reste der Reinigung...


----------

